# Got My Ass Kicked



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone got any good stories about getting beat up? Here's one of the many times I've gotten the shit kicked out of me for no reason at all.

Alright so last winter I was walking home from a show completely shithoused at around 3 in the morning. I hear someone down the street yell "oi!" at me and with my bad eyesight and all I yell back "hey are you a punk or are you Irish" kind of as a joke. He yells back "I'm Irish from the fucking McDonough clan!" in a thick Irish accent. With McDonough being my last name and all I walk up to him and ask what the McDonough clan is all about you know because this shit doesn't happen often. He gets all face to face with me and the next thing I know he has me pinned down in the snow with his hands around my neck screaming about how I don't know what it's like to get a divorce and all this shit. After what seemed like 10 minutes of this I get him off of me, open up my switchblade, and start running down this icy alley with him not far behind. I finally get to my apartment which was about 3 blocks away and my roommate of sorts hears all this yelling and comes out to see whats going on. He gets a few punches in the face and the guy bails. Me and my roommate are sitting in my apartment talking about what just happened and we get a knock on the door. It's the Irish guy but this time he's not wearing the jacket he was before and he also brought this big goon looking guy. We say "what the fuck do you want man" and he responds really politely "I think I left my jacket in here, can I come in and get it?" we pretty much tell him to fuck off and he looks me dead in the eyes and says "that's the wrong answer" and walked down the stairs. Ten minutes later, knock on the door, and he says the same exact thing and leaves and that's the end of it.

The only thing the guy left were bruises on my neck but it was just a fucking bizarre situation. I guess whats left of the McDonough clan in Ireland is really fucking mean.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 8, 2009)

woahaa


----------



## piratehobo (Apr 8, 2009)

that's fucking weeeeeiird! the only time i was beat up was in elementary school and i was jumped by about six bullies :club: intent on making me feel some major pain. we were playing soccer at recess and they were re-bulding our school so there were tall wooden fence/barrier things. well i kicked the ball a little too hard and *phhsheewww* over the fence it sails. well i guess they had an unspoken rule that anyone who kicks the ball over the fence, (essentially losing the ball and ruining the entire game as another soccer ball couldn't be checked out) got an ass-kicking by anyone involved in the game willing to jump in. boy were my shins sore! i hate soccer to this day.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 8, 2009)

I was in san fran and me and my lady got into a fight and I walked off. As I was walking around a corner these two dudes jump me and search my pockets and find the 2 dollars in change I just spanged for a soda and they got pissed and beat me even more till I pulled out my knife out of my boot then they took off. It was pretty painful.


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 8, 2009)

*Me, "Josh" Long-Gone, and "Cosmo" were in camp at the "Red Barn" in Spookaloo way back in like 1990-1991 along with like another few tramps and bo's. "Cosmo" and "Joshua" Long-Gone got into a personal spat verbally. It eventually escallated into a fist-fight! I tried stepping in to break it up and they "BOTH" at the same time wound up hitting me in the face at the very exact same time! (One fist to my left cheek, one fist to my right cheek)!!! lol! What a drunkin browl that was,...... and in the morning, none of us even remembered why they even got into it!*


----------



## stove (Apr 8, 2009)

My older brother started some frat in college, and we were walking around the Commons in Boston a lil tanked and looking for some friends we were supposed to meet up with. Well when I thought I spotted them and took off,these four dudes from some rival frat or some crap came out and started pounding my bro. By the time I noticed he was on the ground getting kicked, so I went ballistic and started breaking things. Not sure exactly what happened, but two guys went to the hospital and my bro got up and knock some fool out with a piece of a bench. Had two black eyes and busted up both my hands pretty well. To this day we still tell mom that we got into it with eachother in a drunken argument.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 10, 2009)

Shoestring said:


> *Me, "Josh" Long-Gone, and "Cosmo" were in camp at the "Red Barn" in Spookaloo way back in like 1990-1991 *



That's funny, I met a cosmo outside of hartford TN just a few weeks ago. Kinda burnt out old rainbow family guy. Just from the nature of your story it sounds like the same guy. Said he stopped riding after falling off a bucket in chicago a few years back.


----------

